# Simplex barn find!!



## Antney (Oct 8, 2019)

Just found this mostly complete simplex this past week. Do t know much about them, was told he thought it was a 46 model?? Any help identifying a year would be great! Also, looking for correct tail light if anyone has one...thx guys


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2019)

@Boris


----------



## Boris (Oct 8, 2019)

Nice bike! I'd just be guessing at the year, but these guys can help you for sure. 
http://www.simplexservi-cycle.com


----------



## bikebozo (Oct 9, 2019)

Nice very clean , 1 of the nicest ones I have ever seen . I wish I could show a photo of mine ,I owned in 1978 , it was all red , all original,  found in a barn that a serial killer I knew found . I traded him a 1977 aluminum moon equipment , oil tank for it ,. The good old days , pb


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 9, 2019)

bikebozo said:


> Nice very clean , 1 of the nicest ones I have ever seen . I wish I could show a photo of mine ,I owned in 1978 , it was all red , all original,  found in a barn that a serial killer I knew found . I traded him a 1977 aluminum moon equipment , oil tank for it ,. The good old days , pb



Wait, who was the serial killer?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 9, 2019)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Wait, who was the serial killer?



With an avatar like that, you had to ask


----------



## bricycle (Oct 9, 2019)

I kill my Cereal every morning..Num, Num


----------



## bikebozo (Oct 10, 2019)

Larry fisher , meridian Mississippi,  he killed 2 girls less than 2 miles from his mom's  home , also raped many others , his kill rate was never proven . He lived in my house in albany georgia , he raped the sherrif of Leesburg georgias daughter and did 8 years , he was on death row in Mississippi,  and the innocence project ,got his sentence changed because , Larry's rights were violated


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 10, 2019)

I have two.  You have inspired me to take pictures and post.


----------



## Antney (Oct 11, 2019)

if anyone has a tailight for one of these, i'm looking for one, thx


----------



## bricycle (Oct 11, 2019)

Someone help Antney out with a tail lamp...


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 11, 2019)

Nice resto job.  Never seen Crome on them but it looks really nice.  The tail light is a easy one to find... don’t have any pics on it but you shouldn’t have much problem on one..


----------



## kunzog (Oct 11, 2019)

here i one I used to own


----------



## Antney (Oct 11, 2019)

Nice! Mine isn’t restored, been stored for 30 years....


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 11, 2019)

That looks GREAT !!!     The Chrome fenders and Tank  RULE !!!!       Super Nice............................Ya Dunn GOOOOD


----------



## Barto (Oct 11, 2019)

Wow, love the crash bars to floorboard set up...oh, any every other things about these bikes...like them better than Wizzers!!!!

Bart


----------

